# Thanksgiving Family Dinner will be Smoked/Roasted Turkey



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 22, 2011)

The process started yesterday when my bride made a brine , recipe posted, and chilled it overnight.

Today the 14 lb Turkey went in the tub for brining overnight.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 22, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 23, 2011)

I did not brine the fresh turkey I bought at TJ's as it specifically states that it has been brined and no additional brining is necessary.  I will let it air out in the fridge overnight, and prior to putting the turkey over the charcoal rotisserie it will get a slathering of herbed compound butter, under the skin as well.
I read in the bbq forums that it is good to ice the turkey breasts prior to cooking so the breasts don't come out overdone and dry.
I've done plenty of whole chickens before but this will be my first turkey ever.  Hope it comes out half way decent....)


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 24, 2011)

Now for the rest of our Thanksgiving Dinner Cook Story

Menu; 14 lb. Turkey, Turkey Gravy, Turkey Dressing, Oyster Dressing, Mash Potatoes, Sweet Potato Casserole, Cranberry Sauce, Homemade Apple Pie and Two Cakes and of course libations.


First Day,  Made a Brine and Chilled

Second Day, Submerged the turkey in the brine and refrigerated for 24 hours.

Third Day, Rinsed Turkey and air dried in the fridge for 24 hours.

Fourth Day, Cranked up the Smoker/Grill to between 450 to 475 degrees.





After 20 minutes reduced pit temp to 250 and removed foil.





My bride had her tablescape ready, Kaddy is already waiting.









Here is how the roast went.





Turkey was carved, nice and moist





One plate served


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2011)

That turkey looks good!  The tablesetting is beautiful!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

Lovely, SavannahSmoker.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to post when the Turkey was ready to come off the smoker.




Also sorry about the phone pics but that is what I had to use today.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 24, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 25, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## roadfix (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes indeed, very nice!!


----------

